

Ask HN: What do you do when you feel bored with work? - chunky1994

Also, how do you avoid getting completely lazy?
======
miles_matthias
I ask myself what I really want to be doing right now, and then do it. That
usually means either doodling, writing, cooking, or running. After a little
mental break, I'm usually good to go again.

------
mitchie_luna
When I feel bored in my work, I take a break or rest for a while then work
again. Just like computer, I am rebooting.

To avoid getting lazy, I remind myself that I have lot of things to do and I
will never accomplish anything if I am lazy. But then, lazy day sometimes are
inevitable specially if you've work to much and you want to recharge yourself.

------
djemba
I skip work for a couple of days

------
paulhauggis
I read HN.

